# bikesale.com / Bothell Ski & Bike > Great deal on 2015 Scott Addict 20



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Last year I posted about this store in the Scott forum:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/scott/bikesale-com-bothell-ski-bike-346523.html

As of today they still have some 2015 Addict 20 (Ultegra level) bikes for a pretty good deal and in stock for pretty normal sizes (54 and 56)... $2600 compared to $3300 for the 2016 and the difference is just the paint job.

Just an FYI if you're in the Seattle area and looking for a good deal on a new bike.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

One of these days I need to get over there and check them out. Seems like the pricing is pretty good every time I look at their website.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

They don't have a huge floor room, so stock in the shop is limited. They are close to the BG Trail, so a lot of their in store business is geared towards MUT riders and repairs and such.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

It's been awhile, but every time I've been in there they do seem to have a decent selection of medium to high end Scott, Felt, and BH bikes, though...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I bought my first real bike from them. Drove up from Portland Or. to buy it. A Pinarello F3:13. They used to carry all the high-end back then. Time, Pinarello, Look, as well as Felt and Scott. They let me test ride all of them and treated my like royalty. I ended up with a Look instead. My friend drove up and bought the Pinarello and I upgraded my Look to a 585. 
Haven't been up there for years, but I will never forget the great experiences I had when I went there.


----------

